# looking for a name and number



## bigunga1 (Sep 11, 2004)

ok, i had this info on my pm's but.........

there is a fellow who now lives in alabama that has a private property club in meriwether " i think" that needs a large pasture bush hogged .... he used to live there then moved to bama and don't have time to do the tractor work due to distance...... i dont know any more info than that........

i spoke with him/you once about it for about an hour on the phone.....

i have found somebody "a good friend of mine from palmetto" that is interested in doing the work...

if somebody knows this guy please let me know his contact info....

"he said he new "meriwether john"

hep me hep me!!!!!!!! ray:  :


----------



## meriwether john (Sep 14, 2004)

BIGUN
can't think who it might be. surely someone here will know.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 15, 2004)

I remember he went under the name of tobyfloyd or something close to that. I spoke to him also but I dont know what i did with his number.


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 16, 2004)

thats it BIG AL!!!!!! thanks man...

now, does anybody have tobyfloyds number?????


----------



## bugman900pc (Sep 22, 2004)

*i know where property is,could leave a  note for you*

he lives in ala.iam pretty sure,i looked at place. lots of bush hoggin, only bad thing, can only do at owners set time which is right in middle  of hunting season. late oct. nov. i will be in area this FRI. send email with # & ill leave it for YOU. HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks bugman,

email sent...


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 24, 2004)

left a message on your cell phone friday morning....


----------



## tobyfloyd61 (Oct 18, 2004)

*just have found these reply's*

sent you my number biggunga1 in an e-mail..Thanks


----------



## bigunga1 (Oct 19, 2004)

did not recieve it...

gary.watson@delta.com

478 737 2130 cell


----------



## bigunga1 (Oct 21, 2004)

*toby*

sent you a pm...


----------



## tobyfloyd61 (Nov 27, 2004)

*lost to developer*

owner sold the 292 acres for 1.2 mill...new owner takes over jan 1 2005...he is gona make a subdivision on it...this will make 4 new subdivisions between luthersville and rockymount....i knew it was coming thats why i moved to alabama


----------

